# "Calls For Cthulhu"



## stone_dragone (Mar 26, 2010)

Recently found out about this small webseries shortly... Personally I think it's hilarious.  Enjoy (or not)

"CALLS FOR CTHULHU"

When I can remember how to embed video, I'll put it up here.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 26, 2010)

That was brilliant!  Amazing the things that slip past you in the vastness that is the Net .

Favourite parts?  Well, the "How do you pronounce your name?" call took me right back to playing Call of Cthulhu in my Uni years (first time round).  There was a chap who took far too much dedicated delight in insisting that it was "Kat Tulu" rather than "Cuth Ulu" ... so from the first session on we called it the "Call of Matthew" :lol:.  He didn't play long, can't think why ...

Also, the Cult call in was splendid .

Absolute favourite tho, has to be the chap in the car that our slimy host made to fly:

Caller: "Jesus Christ!"
Cthulu:  "Wrong!" {sounds of rending metal and alarms}


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, it's 
	
	



```
[yt]youtube code for the vid[/yt]
```
 
and, secondly, this vid rocks


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-DsgZ4JXXB8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-DsgZ4JXXB8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt] <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pOc0W6JsZFI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pOc0W6JsZFI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> [/yt]


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt] <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nE7Ctb6PtTM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nE7Ctb6PtTM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> [/yt]


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt] <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iu1RikQPJHE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iu1RikQPJHE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> [/yt]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

There ya go


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zCHi1ylBrsc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zCHi1ylBrsc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/njcB7xN0Pec&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/njcB7xN0Pec&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------

